# Beans or Fine Grind



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Just purchased a Vonshef as a stand in for the time being. It has a pressurised portafilter so i'm told.I do not have a good grinder however it does grind the bean to what I would call cafetiere standard. When buying should I go bean or get the coffee roasters to grind it? For a pressurized portafilter what would be the best grind ? Espresso grind I have been to would block it after a while.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think you might be best grinding it with what you have. At least it will be fresh. The roasters might have a better grinder but the coffee starts to deteriorate within minutes. The pressurised basket will mean that you don't have to get the grind bang on - they're designed with supermarket preground in mind so if you're using fresh beans at cafetiere coarseness I think you'll be doing ok until you get your desired machine/grinder.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

You'll soon know if you get a 36g shot in 15 seconds.


----------



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies , beans it is.


----------



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Beans ordered Sumatra Mandheling Brazil Ipanema Yellow Catuai ,both Dark Roast.


----------



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Beans ordered, Sumatra Mandheling and Brazil Ipanema Yellow Catuai ,both Dark Roast.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Good luck, let us know how u get on


----------



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Will do.


----------

